# Vespasian, the first Century and the New Testament



## Anton Bruckner (Oct 7, 2006)

I was reading Suetonius, "The Twelve Caesars" yesterday, and concerning Vespasian, Suetonius writes the following

"Vespasian still rather bewildered in his new role as Emperor felt a certain lack of authority and impressiveness: yet both these attributes were granted him. As he sat on the Tribunal, two laborers, one blind, the other lame, approached together, begging to be healed. Apparently the god Serapis had promised them in a dream that if Vespasian would *consent to spit in the blind man's eyes , and touch the lame man's leg with his heel, both would be made well.* Vespasian had so little faith in his curative powers that he showed great reluctance in doing as he was asked; but his friends persuaded him to try them, in the presence of a large audience, too-and the charmed worked."

I'm amiss as to how to explain the above according to the Biblical world view. Is this lying signs and wonders that Jesus prophesied in Matthew 24, that if possible they would deceive the very elect?


----------

